# Pinching sucks!!!!



## 4herbs (Jun 7, 2008)

I just tried that piching method on few branches of my favorite plant, and i am so*EDIT*pissed because while i was pinching the biggest branch,The outer layer of the stem snaped verticaly and now i have a hole in the branch and I dont know how to fix it!!! God I am so pissed wright now that i could kill someone!!!What should I do???Can i put some duck tape around it or something???will it heal itself


----------



## mrniceguy (Jun 7, 2008)

some pics would help.... but if its not to bad try keeping a wet papertowel wrapped around the damaged part of the branch. be sure to keep the papertowel wet and after about a week u should be good to go... 
good luck


----------



## Hick (Jun 7, 2008)

If it isn't completely severed, it should heal itself just fine. It will mend with a big fat knot right there.


----------



## 4herbs (Jun 7, 2008)

I think it cracked two layers and She is outside so Can i put some glue on the crack or something?????


----------



## Hick (Jun 7, 2008)

you might try to tie it up with a splint and twine or string, if it's real bad,  but "I" wouldn't recommend glue or tape. Both could cause more harm thann good.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 7, 2008)

wrap the brake up with a splint like HICK said..she will be fine..


----------



## Tater (Jun 7, 2008)

And don't blame the pinching technique.  I have lots of plants and everyone of them has been pinched from the day the sprouted their second set of leaves.  You damaged your plant not the technique.  To much force, you just want to barely break apart the fibres on the inside.  I'll write up a how-to for pinching and show the method I use.  I just took a 1/2 inch wide stem and pinched it until it folded over on itself.  Basically I put a 90 degree bend in a tall sativa and halved it's height with no detrimental effects to the plant.  Be more careful and a  little less zealous next time and you will be fine.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2008)

probblay shouldent try new techniques with your "favorite plant" and try it on the one you least like instead.... tater and hick put it in good words take their advice... also low stress to the stem like tater said will make it branch out more and get bushier....


----------



## thc is good for me (Aug 1, 2008)

You just gotta be carefull if you do it right pinching works wonders to spread branches out so they get more light. LOL i remember pinching a main stem of one of my girls and i snaped all but about s quarter of the stem. I just made a little splint and she grew back togather fine.


----------

